# Wyndham Vacation Resorts Emerald Grande at Destin



## siesta (Aug 12, 2011)

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Emerald Grande at Destin

Just noticed this resort in our portfolio, wonder how long its been added for.

Edit: Used to be called _Emerald Grande Harbor Walk Village_

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...rande_Harbor_Walk_Village-Destin_Florida.html


----------



## learnalot (Aug 12, 2011)

siesta said:


> Wyndham Vacation Resorts Emerald Grande at Destin
> 
> Just noticed this resort in our portfolio, wonder how long its been added for.
> 
> ...



Siesta,

I think I saw a posting about it a couple of months ago.  I want to say it was a WAAM acquisition but I'm not positive about that.


----------



## massvacationer (Aug 12, 2011)

Wyndham also just added (within the last week or so) another resort in Honolulu.....WVR Royal Garden at Waikiki


----------



## Lardan (Aug 12, 2011)

siesta said:


> Wyndham Vacation Resorts Emerald Grande at Destin
> 
> Just noticed this resort in our portfolio, wonder how long its been added for.
> 
> ...



We have stayed at this resort and it is a super resort.


----------



## bamasteve (Aug 13, 2011)

*Have reservations*

I've seen it for a couple of months too.  I have reservations for a 3 bedroom plus in June 2012.  An insane number of points was required.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 13, 2011)

bamasteve said:


> I've seen it for a couple of months too.  I have reservations for a 3 bedroom plus in June 2012.  An insane number of points was required.



The Resort said this is the first weekend that Wyndham Guests are being received at the Resort.  They are not real familiar how the association with Wyndham is being handled at this point.  Wyndham is not the Management Company and has a certain amount of units only.

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/media/press-releases/press-release?wwprdid=910

Interesting observation:  "Through this agreement, unsold vacation ownership interests will become part of CLUB WYNDHAM® Access, the company’s flexible club-based product. WVO will become the exclusive sales and marketing agent for the sale of CLUB WYNDHAM® Access vacation ownership interests at Emerald Grande™ at HarborWalk™ Village, with sales anticipated to begin in the fourth quarter of 2011"  

"Wyndham Vacation Ownership (WVO), the world’s largest vacation ownership company and a member of the Wyndham Worldwide family of companies (NYSE:WYN), today announced it has executed a sales and marketing agreement with Emerald Grande, LLC, its fourth fee-for-service sales model agreement overall and second to be signed in 2011. The resort will be marketed as Wyndham Vacation Resorts Emerald Grande™ at Destin."

This arrangement is part of the Wyndham Fee for Service program (WAAM) and Club Wyndham Access is taking the properties as part of the Wyndham WAAM process.


----------



## siesta (Aug 13, 2011)

the way WAAM typically works is wyndham is swooping in as the marketer to push the remaining unsold intervals.  Initially wyndham will get a bunch of intervals, to allow club members to reserve with their wyn points, as well as using some units to rent out.

Then they begin their campaign of selling points at the resort that are enrolled in club wyndham plus, as well as converting existing resort owners to wyndham points.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 13, 2011)

siesta said:


> ... Then they begin their campaign of selling points at the resort that are enrolled in club wyndham plus, as well as converting existing resort owners to wyndham points.



In this case it appears they are putting the underlying deeds into Club Wyndham Access.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 13, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> In this case it appears they are putting the underlying deeds into Club Wyndham Access.



May not be a deed. Maybe a longterm leasehold even on Wyndham's part.


----------



## bamasteve (Aug 13, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> The Resort said this is the first weekend that Wyndham Guests are being received at the Resort.  They are not real familiar how the association with Wyndham is being handled at this point.  Wyndham is not the Management Company and has a certain amount of units only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 13, 2011)

[QUOTE ... The most recent tripadvisor entries for this place talk about the poor front desk service - not getting rooms rights, rude service etc....they all agree that the units are great though.  I hope this improves, especially as they learn how to handle Wyndham guests ... [/QUOTE]

In my experience the Wyndham Standard is not a very high one.  When you add what guests may be subjected to if Wyndham sets up a on-site sales office, there current standard might actually go down.  

Regarding the issue of "leaseholds"  "Ownership Interests"  that was used in conjunction with the Club Wyndham Access portion of the article would not normally suggest a leasehold interest.  But it could be interpreted that way.  If it is the lease are, in turn, the bases on the sales of ownership interests as benificaries in the Club Wyndham Access Trust, then this could be a outyear problem when the underlying leases expire.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 13, 2011)

rrlongwell;1157556...Regarding the issue of "leaseholds"  "Ownership Interests"  that was used in conjunction with the Club Wyndham Access portion of the article would not normally suggest a leasehold interest.  But it could be interpreted that way.  if it is and the lease are said:
			
		

> then this could be a outyear problem when the underlying leases expire[/B].



WHY? Club Wyndham Access is not deeded to one location. If a location is NOT part of the vacation club as it ages out from a leasehold or the resort is sold to another, the trustee must assure the members that there are vacation units thru out the club's many properties to reflect ownership - not just one location. Remember, don't pay your MFs (dues) and you become ZAPPED, GONE on your ownership - which reverts to the trust. Could create lots of freed units just by keeping up this the vacation club membership's cancellations.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 13, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> WHY? Club Wyndham Access is not deeded to one location. If a location is NOT part of the vacation club as it ages out from a leasehold or the resort is sold to another, the trustee must assure the members that there are vacation units thru out the club's many properties to reflect ownership - not just one location. Remember, don't pay you MFs (dues) and you become ZAPPED, GONE on your ownership - which reverts to the trust. Could create lots of freed units just by keeping up this the vacation club membership's cancellations.



I have not reviewed ownership documents of the Trust behind Club Wyndham Access because I am not a member of that grouping.  I am assuming you are correct based on what I know of the Fairshare Trust that drives Club Wyndham Plus.  I would say that if they are same regarding making a sufficient number of units available to support the number of points that have been sold.  Wyndham can move properties in and out of the Trust at will for Club Wyndham Access (I believe).  In your example, the Trust would be ultimately responsable for making this happen.  If Wyndham Vacation Ownership goes the way of the Fairfield group of companies this could be problematic in that the Trust would have to come up with the money to lease or purchase the replacement units.  From listening to the news from a couple of years ago, some media was questioning the viability Wyndham Worldwide,  the parent company of Wyndham Vacation Ownership. Since then, I understand that both Wyndham Vacation Ownership and what was the RCI Group have undergone significant restructuring/downsizing.  Wyndham Worldwide stock has gone up dramaticly in the last few years and I understand they are currently buying back stock and have authorized addional moneys for additional buy backs.  This means to me that Windham Worldwide is proping up its stock price and that they have the resources to do this.  This would be a good thing and probably insures that Wyndham Vacation Ownership's involement in the Fairshare Share Trust and the Trust behind Club Wyndham Access will keep both very healthy and viable for a long time to come.  If I believed differently I would not have the money invested in Wyndham that I currently have and would be actively looking to liquidate the holdings.  I do not have the same type of confidence in the continued viablity of the Worldmark Owners Club due to the lawsuits involving Wyndham and the Worldmark board of directors.  Therefore, I would not consider this discussion as a major issue in the decision to purchase a Club Wyndham Access property.  If Wyndham has not already accomplished this, I look forward to the day that Club Wyndham Access has availability in more and better resorts than the Club Wyndham Plus system (ARP or otherwise).  I just happen to think that currently, Club Wyndham Plus is probably the best product available on the market given consideration of all factors that are important to me.


----------



## bamasteve (Aug 14, 2011)

In my experience the Wyndham Standard is not a very high one.  When you add what guests may be subjected to if Wyndham sets up a on-site sales office, there current standard might actually go down.  

Agree completely about the on-site sales office bringing down the "standard".  Especially if you consider the whole resort experience as part of the standard.  We avoid all member updates like the plague after a really bad experience a couple of years ago in Destin.  Concerning the properties, I think the standard is pretty high - especially with the new Presidential units - I also think the resort amenities are of a high standard.  Too bad the sales "standard" doesn't match the quality of the resorts.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 14, 2011)

massvacationer said:


> Wyndham also just added (within the last week or so) another resort in Honolulu.....WVR Royal Garden at Waikiki



Just checked the web site.  This resort is showing as Club Wyndham Plus, very limited availabilty.  It does not make reference to being a Club Wyndham Access Resort, like the other resorts that are in the Access family of resorts.  Therefore, I am assumming there is no Club Wyndham Access ARP at this location.


----------



## New2time (Aug 14, 2011)

We stayed there about 3 years ago- had no problems whatsoever with poor service


----------

